# 1999 Maxima emissions problem



## mikew (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi everybody, the check engine light came on in my '99 Maxima. EGR valve problem. Didn't want to spend several hundred bucks to have it repaired so I took it out, cleaned out all the carbon deposits and put it back in. A week later now I have an EGR fault code and two downstream oxygen sensor codes, 77 and 510. Can anyone tell me what is going on and if I can fix this on my own? 

Thanks


----------

